# Yeti 45 quart White Cooler



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

white 45 qt Yeti... Good Solid Cooler, usual smudges and scratches. I'd give it a 7/10 as far as cosmetic appearance..
No basket with this one 

$225.00

I will be in Nags Head fishing the next two weekends for sure... Or at least that is what my plan is.
I'm not interested in any sort of trades and cash only.

For some reason I'm not able to post pictures... I will post some as soon as the thread will allow. I'm having issues posting pics today through the forum.

Pictures can also be viewed on Eastern NC Craigslist
https://eastnc.craigslist.org/spo/5246507995.html

I'd prefer to go through the correct protocol with forum members..


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Sold

Please close thread


----------

